# Altima ser exhaust system



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if someone can tell me what type of of mid pipe muffler is on the stock ser? I have a 3.5 Altima and want to take out the huge mid pipe muffler and put a bottle type resonator in its place. I believe there is a bottle type resonator on the stock ser, can someone confirm this and tell me about how big it is? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Providing a year for your Altima would be helpful.


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Altima ser's were 05-06 I believe. Mine is an 07. I want to know the approx size of the resonator on the ser. Thanks.


----------

